
Electric Vehicle Adoption Could Cost Germany 75,000 Jobs - SQL2219
https://oilprice.com/Alternative-Energy/Renewable-Energy/EV-Adoption-Could-Cost-Germany-75000-Jobs.html
======
aurizon
Lots more than that will be lost. All the service stations, refineries engine,
brake, muffler etc etc repair and fabrication jobs will go away over 20 years.
You say why brakes? Well careful electric drivers rely on regenerative braking
for as much as 80% of their stopping. As people learn to watch the flow of
traffic and anticipate traffic lights they get quite good at it. Autonomous
cars are expected to do very well, especially those that make close packed
convoys to save on windage (they all talk together to reduce any time delay to
near zero). So lots of jobs lost to e-cars, far more than that 75,000
mentioned.

------
SQL2219
...Whereas it takes some 4,000 workers to assemble a million gasoline-powered
engines per year, just 1,840 are needed to build the same number of electric
motors, the study claims. And a battery factory requires only a fifth of the
workforce when compared with an engine plant...

